# Best way to remove Green Spot Algae from glass?



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

So i've been having issues with getting a lot of green spot algae on the glass of my 85g, and i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how to scrape it off?

I've been using a big brush, which works fine, but it requires a lot of elbow grease. And when the algae is everywhere on the glass, it's too much work!

I was thinking about getting the stainless steel algae scraper from GLA. Has anyone tried this?

What causes GSA? How can I prevent it?

Thanks,
AzFishKid


----------



## tnsser (Sep 23, 2009)

razor blade


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I find I get GSA in areas of my tank that get natural sunlinght. There is a corner on both my 5.5gl desk top nano, and my 33gl nature that get sunlight during certain parts of the day, and its only in those areas that I get GSA. I now close my curtains for an hour or so a day when the sun comes across my room.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

I use Mr. Clean Magic Erasers, the original. There are no chemicals or any kind of additive, its just a micro-pore sponge really. Been using them for 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Just got a stainless steel algae scraper from petsmart for $3, and it works great!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Best device:

Credit card.

Only good thing they are good for.
100% safe for glass.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## hoa101 (Aug 31, 2009)

I prefer my AAA card, since I never get to use it for anything else. That's what happens when you buy Japanese-made autos.

On the other hand, credit cards earn me 1-3% on everything I buy, which is useful indeed. It's like a 1.5% discount on my entire life!


----------



## shakti84 (Sep 18, 2009)

BLAHhahahaha hoa101


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

razor blade, credit card (also good as ice scrapers, just cover up the hands lol), or a fancy schmancy magnetic scraper. Depending on what fish you have, it makes a fun chore. Chase and attack.


----------

